# Damn Yankees!



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Relevant to a post in the Sauce Challenge.

mjb.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Make your biscuits with lard and butter milk and they will hold up to the gravy.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, thanks to you I had to have biscuits and gravy today for breakfast. 

It was delicious, so really - thanks!


----------

